# Binatime-Seawatch



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Another one, this one runs! Got it cos I like the case design, nice diver on the back although haven't got the tool to get in. Wonder if my big adjustables would get it off!

Happy with this picture just need to work on the glare at 10.


----------



## DAVID (Mar 17, 2003)

This is the daddy of them all , Sicura Rallye GT, have seen several names and different styles of these, used to be relatively common, now much harder to find.

This is one I kept, its a MEGALO (no tittering please), really battered but runs a treat,do like the 3 rotating bezels, the case back markings are almost identical.

D.


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2003)

PG and David

I've seen loads of these style watches over the years under various different names.

Nice fun watches, divers style but no screw down crowns.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

...and they tend to be in poor condition due to the plated cases. If they were all steel, they'd be a much better proposition. I've owned a few over the years, with many different names (as Neil says).

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Most of the backs on these watches are not screw ones but press on backs made to look like screw on.

Had to read that three times to make sure it was right.


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

I have had heard of Binatime, Binatone maybe







But on seeing it thought it must be related to Sicura/Mortima. I too have, at times, fallen for these spectacularly tasteless watches, I can't get enough of them. When I am skint they are the first to go, I don't know why but yanks want to give you at least Â£100 for a decent Sicuar/Mortima divers watch. long may that continue


----------

